# Desperate help from over 50



## Searchingformiracle (Nov 30, 2013)

To all ladies out there
I am in a desperate situation, just when I thought I can move forward another stumbling block has appeared.  I am devastated and just crying in desperation. I was planning to go for DEIVF  next year to one of the Cyprus clinics. I had problem with fibroid before but not too bad managed to have hysterescopy removal before treatment. I have had 2 OE and 2 previous DE all resulted in BNF. I am now 52 and there are several fibroids which seem to have encroached the lining. I am searching for a specialist who can help to remove as much so that I can have a final go. Getting the news today is devastating and just crushing my little straw.


----------



## margie_may (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi there, I had a submucosal fibroid removed in Prague in 2011, but in 2014 had more problems distorted uterus.  Not sure what Cyprus clinic you were going to,  but I had an open myomectomy April this year done at Team Miracle Cyprus,  went on to have BFP but unfortunately chemical pregnancy. Can't praise them enough though for excellent treatment and operation went so well. Maybe get in contact with your clinic. 
Best of luck,  take care, Margie


----------



## Searchingformiracle (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Margie_may
Thank you for sharing your experience. Do you mind if I ask. Did you have both procedures as  open surgery. I had my previous one  hysteroscopy. How long did you stay out there.  I will go anywhere that  they can remove these  monsters standing on my way.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh no.. I'm so terribly sorry to read your post. I would also contact TM Dr F is an amazing surgeon just as much as a fertility specialist. 

Margie-may I'm terribly sorry to hear of your chemical pregnancy. Will you be trying again? 

Wish you both lots of love and luck. I'm back out to see TM in Feb.. Nervous is an understatement but the fear of not trying again is worse. I've had s TAC fitted now which was open surgery.. Didn't expect it to be so painful but I'm two weeks into recovery and everyday it's getting better (apart from my extra large inflatable gut!!) 

Xx


----------



## margie_may (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Keisha,  the first time was hysteroscopic,  second time an open myomectomy. I was pretty brave,  went out to Cyprus on my own, but was treated so well from start to finish was so worth it. Spent 2 nights in Kolan hospital and another 3 at Oscars hotel in Kyrenia. By the time I flew home was feeling fine 
Don't worry, just get in touch with Julie at TM and I'm sure they'll help you xx


----------



## margie_may (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi hbk, yes it was my second chemical pregnancy last year,  I thought it might have been the fibroid but was removed before the second time 
The doctor thinks it's immune issues so next time I try this year will be doing immune protocol. Aww your story is so sad bless you,  I hope you get a brother or sister for the little one you lost this year xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Margie I'm so sorry. Life is truly very cruel at times... I feel your pain. Just went you think you've jumped the hurdle something crops up and you so haven't as I found out. 

Many thanks for your wishes. I too have the immunes protocol and wouldn't have a cycle without now.. Cycle no 6 & 7 worked with all meds so defiantly the best plan for you moving forward. 



X


----------



## Searchingformiracle (Nov 30, 2013)

Woow 
I am humbled by the response and suggestions from each one of  you. This is a very cruel  journey. Reading the  signatures is a testimony to what  so many of us has to go through. Margie_may you are an incredible person what you have  experienced but  still there for others. I will contact TM and and try other clinics here. But money is another factor I need to have something left after the myomectomy to have IVF I hope i will be able to afford. Do you mind if i ask roughly how much the treatment and stay costed you.


----------

